

Neon Waterfalls : Long exposures of glow-sticks floating over waterfalls - msaint
http://imgur.com/a/n6LnZ

======
frankus
We built something similar for a party in our dorm one year, only because our
waterfalls were completely artificial we were able to add fluorescent dye to
the water and illuminate them with blacklights.

